# Strange food combos



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi all, the thread that is running right now about foods that you "wouldn't put in your mouth" inspired me to ask this question...

What are some "strange" food combinations that you love to eat together, but which raise a lot of eye brows if you tell them to your nearest and dearest?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2005)

Let's see, peanut butter with mayo, potato chips and deep dark chocolate, figs with soft buttery brie, my daughter loves a smooshed white bread, potato chip, mayo sammie... I shiver at okra, but love the pickled kind rolled in flattened white bread with  flavored cream cheese and then cut into little slices..home fries with a little garlic and eggs on top, Pasties with all veggies, forget the meat and a side of lima beans and ham   Left over beans rolled in a slice of bread...Hot dog and a flour tortilla and a smear of woody's bbq sauce, potaot chips with hot peppers.  That's about all I can think of right now..Can't wait to see what the rest of you enjoy in private, I might add it to our list 
kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 7, 2005)

the list is to no end, really, I will spare you the details!  kadesma has spawned a few new cravings for me!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 8, 2005)

Deli ham and peanut butter sandwich - tx to Mom, who used to eat this when I was a kid, and I thought it gross then, but love it now!

Oh - and forgot to add hubby loves cottage cheese with soy sauce and those little nori sprinkles!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

CJ, fig & brie and pasties with vegs are delicious!! I love them too and I don't think they are strange at all!!

Well when I was little I realise I used to love some horrid things that now looking back I shiver with horror at the memory... some of my faves were spaghetti soaked in ketchup, and omelette with maionnaise. Yes I actually loved those things, egad!!

These days I have found a couple of seemingly strange combinations which worked out really well, which are guacamole on falafels, and sliced mortadella with kiwi. 
Also we always eat ice cream heaped with whipped cream, which is concidered kinda weird outside Rome but here, it is very popular...

Sooo Jessica, what is your "closet menu"???


----------



## corazon (Dec 8, 2005)

This is not a good thread to read while you are eating...


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheese Doritos and chocolate ice cream
Peanut butter and mayo
Bologna and peanut butter


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 8, 2005)

> Sooo Jessica, what is your "closet menu"???


  Truth be told I can't think of anything to amazingly strange off the top of my head. I've been a ketchup addict for life, and put it on everything from pizza (as a dipping sauce) to cauliflower. When I was little my mom made us sandwiches with processed cheese slices and jam (usually a berry flavour), which I still make every now and then for old time sake. I love to eat (this is a super rare event these days, lol) bread the has been drentched in gravey....hmmmm what else?

I will have to keep pondering this, surely I must have some weird food combos too.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 8, 2005)

Shout out to *HTC* for this idea .... 

*Tart apples dipped in fish sauce.*  It's actually quite delicious.


----------



## Dove (Dec 8, 2005)

DH eats Rice Crispies with chocolate Insure over them ..
Peanut butter Sandwiches with Pickles


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2005)

I love french fries with Hellman's mayonnaise.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 8, 2005)

Ice cream and whipped cream weird? That’s the best food combination there is. What are you talking about?  

 Anyway, as far as weird goes, how about chopped herring with mashed potato mixed together.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 8, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Anyway, as far as weird goes, how about chopped herring with mashed potato mixed together.


 

To me that sounds good.  I bought some herring from Sweden at Ikea last week.  We used to eat herring all the time when I was a kid.  I love the stuff, but it's hard to get Scandinavian-style herring here.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 8, 2005)

Peanut butter and brussel sprout sandwhiches?

(No, I don't actually eat them - I just made it up...)

John


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I love french fries with Hellman's mayonnaise.


 
That is actually widely practised in Holland and Scandinavian countries!! (well the mayonnaise may not be Hellmans) I also find it delicious though I try not to overdo that for ovbious reasons....


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2005)

Pbps, Dove!  But they have to be DILL pickles.

Pbbls are also good - peanut butter with butter and iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Dove (Dec 8, 2005)

Right! Dills it is.


----------



## Constance (Dec 8, 2005)

My husband drinks chocolate milk with pizza and chili.  

I don't think anything I put together is weird, but I love all kinds of foods, and do eat some things that not all of you would like.  For your sakes, I won't go into detail. 

One of the nicest surprises I've had is an hors d'ouevres that a friend of mine made for a party. She spread thick slices of bacon with peanut butter, rolled them up, secured with toothpicks, and broiled in the oven. They were were very good!


----------



## luvs (Dec 9, 2005)

kadesma figs with soft buttery brie said:
			
		

> kads, i'd gotten a pressed fig/almond cake from the cheese case recently. it was one of the few sweet items i liked. about $9.00, although i'd say it was well worth it. i want to buy a few more to keep in the fridge.
> 
> marge, i used to put vanilla ensure on my rice krispies.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 9, 2005)

luvs, the market I shop at has those fig cakes or bread also an apricot one, I've had the fig with cheese and love it..It's not overly sweet and with the cheese Emmm.. Happy Holidays little one  

kadesma


----------



## Haggis (Dec 10, 2005)

Strawberry/Raspberry etc Jam (jelly for you septic tanks) and nice mature cheese toasted sandwich.

Same thing as above with shaved smoked (the smokier the better) ham and black pepper.

Strawberries with black pepper (or balsamic vinegar, or basil).


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 12, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Strawberry/Raspberry etc Jam (jelly for you septic tanks) and nice mature cheese toasted sandwich.
> 
> Same thing as above with shaved smoked (the smokier the better) ham and black pepper.
> 
> Strawberries with black pepper (or balsamic vinegar, or basil).


 I like you first and thirds ones a lot too, Haggis. Balsamic vinegar is also surprisngly good on vanilla or chocolate ice cream.

I think my strangest food tendancy is just to eat sweet and savoury things at the same time. When I lived alone, if I was having dessert that night, I would often eat it along side my dinner. The other day we stopped for a nibble at a little restaurant and I ate ice cream and cruly French fries at the same time, as DH looked at me like and smiled. 

I used to really enjoy eating instant pudding along side a dish of tomato or galicy pasta too - guess that would sort of fall in the weird column


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, one of the typical ways to enjoy the world famous balsamic vinegar from Modena is to eat it with fresh strawberries!!  (though I am yet to try this combination... sounds a little weird and I love strawberries too much!!)


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 12, 2005)

Sashimi dipped in ketchup


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like what's weird for one person is delicacy for another.


----------



## middie (Dec 15, 2005)

french fries dipped in a chocolate mikshake
french fries with mustard
mashed potatoes with corn on them
applesauce mixed with macaroni and cheese
scrambled eggs with ketchup


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 15, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> french fries dipped in a chocolate mikshake
> french fries with mustard
> mashed potatoes with corn on them
> applesauce mixed with macaroni and cheese
> scrambled eggs with ketchup



Middie I love all of those except for the second one too! Fries and shakes (or malts) are awesome together!


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2005)

boiled eggs with Nutella
mashed potatoes, Curry Ketchup, fish fingers, fried egg and spinach....
all mixed together.. sounds horrible, looks horrible but tastes great!!


----------



## MarciMellow (Jan 22, 2006)

Nachos (chips and nacho cheese) and pickles
cheese and mustard sandwhich


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 22, 2006)

You people are scaring me!  Last time I tried somebody's favorite comfort food which sounded uttrerly strange to me it was peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches...trouble was I liked it!

One of my growing up favorites is a sandwich w/white bread, butter, mayo, mustard, potato chips, american cheese slices and sweet pickles.  YUM!

Now I'm gonna have to try all the things I read above!


----------



## marmar (Jan 22, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> french fries dipped in a chocolate mikshake
> french fries with mustard
> mashed potatoes with corn on them
> applesauce mixed with macaroni and cheese
> scrambled eggs with ketchup



I'll agree with the first one. Except I prefer other flavors... like vanilla or strawberry. Or just plain old ice cream. Or like DQ blizzards, so you get random things like m&Ms or oreos or peanut butter along with it.

But french fries go with anything but ketchup for me: either some form of ice cream or honey. But that's not so strange.
I had french fries dipped in a spinach and feta mixture inside of something that was supposed to resemble spanikopita.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 22, 2006)

My oldest grandson loves to sprinkle grated parmesan (the terrible can kind) on a glazed krispy kreme donut. He eats all of it too, not just a bite. I've been lucky that I only saw him eat this in front of me once!!!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 22, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> scrambled eggs with ketchup


Yum!
Also, fried egg sandwiches with a slice of cheddar and raspberry jam.
On the line of dill pickles ... chopped fine and mixed into cottage cheese or just dipped into ketchup.
mmmmm - mmmmm!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Yum!
> Also, fried egg sandwiches with a slice of cheddar and raspberry jam.
> On the line of dill pickles ... chopped fine and mixed into cottage cheese or just dipped into ketchup.
> mmmmm - mmmmm!


 My favourite thing in the world on scrambled eggs is melted Cheese Wiz  So yummy!!!


----------



## letscook (Jan 23, 2006)

grilled cheese sandwhich and spread grape jelly on it before eating it
Cottage cheese with chunks of cataloupe cut in it 
cottage cheese with chili sauce on it


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

letscook said:
			
		

> grilled cheese sandwhich and spread grape jelly on it before


 OM gosh, I thought I was the only one who had ever tried doing that! How cool that you like it too!  It's good with other jams like strawberry and raspbery as well.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 23, 2006)

rice and eggs(scrambled)


----------



## Foodfiend (Jan 23, 2006)

I like corn in my scrambled eggs.  It's yummy, even though I do get a few weird looks when I mention that around my work place.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> rice and eggs(scrambled)


 I don't think this sounds odd at all Kimbaby, it reminds me of one of my favourite foods - Chinese fried rice (so yummy!)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2006)

I will never know why people think this is weird, but one of my favorite combinations is ice cold cottage cheese with nice hot baked beans poured over the top.  The flavors really do complement each other, and the combination of hot and cold is great!

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't think its  odd either, but everyone where I live thinks I am nuts, I ALSO like crumbled cooked sausage in it to...


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I will never know why people think this is weird, but one of my favorite combinations is ice cold cottage cheese with nice hot baked beans poured over the top. The flavors really do complement each other, and the combination of hot and cold is great!


 I think that sonds really tasty Barbara, I've done cottage cheese in chilli and that was good too


----------



## Dina (Jan 23, 2006)

Weird combinations?!  My husband puts sour cream to EVERYTHING!  I surely don't care for it unless it's in my baked potatoes.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2006)

strange beverage combo of HH's:  shot of Grand Marnier followed by a Tab chaser.

He loves it.  I'm disgusted.


----------



## licia (Jan 23, 2006)

My dad always enjoyed leftover fried chicken with his chocolate cake.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2006)

well let's see: I like yellow salad mustard on french fries.  Put nice fresh shrimp on a pizza Margherita and I'm in heaven.  And to top it off, not only do I like liver, but liver with bacon and garlicy tomato sauce is so wonderful!  

and I like every kind of fish I've ever met, however you fix it.  

But I will no longer eat brains of any type however it's fixed because it is no longer safe, and I do require knowing where my raw fish is coming from.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I will never know why people think this is weird, but one of my favorite combinations is ice cold cottage cheese with nice hot baked beans poured over the top. The flavors really do complement each other, and the combination of hot and cold is great!
> 
> Barbara


Barbara, I love that too!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 24, 2006)

baked beans on toast topped with cottage cheese.  wonderful...but how is that weird??  Doesn't everybody like that??


----------



## Shunka (Jan 24, 2006)

That has my mouth watering now!! That isn't weird at all!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 27, 2006)

I also like canned peaches with french dressing on top with bacon bits...


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I also like canned peaches with french dressing on top with bacon bits...


 Oohh, that reminds me of a rice dish I make with cut up pork chops and peaches, it's my favourite rice recipe that I've ever invented!


----------



## OzFire (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sashimi*

I have served Sashimi style squid and tuna on equally thin slices of strawberry's and kiwi fruit - some call them Chinese gooseberries 

you have to let them sit for an hour before serving - NO LONGER

the acids from the fruit pickle the fish, 

My Japanese friend has her family back home addicted to this exotic treat.

NB: slice the squid skin side up and from head to tail each slice should end up large enough to stretch over a kiwi fruit slice halved. The secret with all Sashimi is in how thin you can slice or shave ....


*Just as an after thought*
I dont think of these as weird as they are on the menu.
but a customer just reminded me how strange they are to some.

Prawns on a skewer covered with melted brie and garlic, wrapped in prosciutto double crumbed and deep fried.

Figs quartered then wrapped in prosciutto. poached in a shallow sugar syrup with butter on top of the syrup.

Vanilla Ice cream with sweet chilli sauce 

Wombat burgers - although these are just pork hamburgers with wild herbs.


----------



## Michi (Jan 31, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> well let's see: I like yellow salad mustard on french fries.



I love yellow mustard on fries.  I hate ketchup.

I also was really grossed out when someone suggested a peanut butter & bacon sandwich....as it turns out, those are pretty good.

My favorite kind of pizza has lamb, feta cheese, black & green olives on it.

And vanilla ice cream with either pretzles or plain potato chips crumbled on top.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

I like cucumber sandwhiches,with mayo salt and pepper please...


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 31, 2006)

One of my step-sons likes to put ketchup on his mac-n-cheese.

I like to add canned tuna to mac-n-cheese.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2006)

ok, my kids put peanutbutter mixed w/pancake syrup on their waffles and karo syrup mixed w/butter on their biscuits!   (except I really like the karo and butter thing


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2006)

this really isn't all that weird, maybe to oenophiles it is, but i love a good, chilled white zin, white merlot, blush, or rose' with most italian american tomato sauced and melted parm dishes.
there's something about the sweetness of the wine that not only cuts the acidity, but works really well to enhance the flavor of the tomatoes, and especially the melted mozarella or parmesan.
i've had it so many time now that if i have a glass of white zin (et al.), i can almost smell/taste chicken parm, or veal and peppers in sauce.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 1, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey, one of the typical ways to enjoy the world famous balsamic vinegar from Modena is to eat it with fresh strawberries!! (though I am yet to try this combination... sounds a little weird and I love strawberries too much!!)


 
I've tried this, and it's delicious. I served it for dessert once, topped with fresh whipped cream. I've also lightly sauteed the strawberries (about a punnet's worth) in a couple of tablespoons of balsamic vinegar and sugar. That was also very nice.

My eldest daughter wants me to make a pizza with bacon, avocado and feta cheese. Doesn't sound that appetizing to me, but she had it recently and swears it will be "divine". I'm making this tonight (with some soup & salad from last night as an emergency back-up). Let you know! -Sandyj


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> My eldest daughter wants me to make a pizza with bacon, avocado and feta cheese. Doesn't sound that appetizing to me, but she had it recently and swears it will be "divine". I'm making this tonight (with some soup & salad from last night as an emergency back-up). Let you know! -Sandyj



Sandy, that pizza sounds awfully good! Can't wait to hear how it turned out.


----------



## biev (Mar 20, 2006)

Kiwi-pesto pizza. I was suspicious at first but my roommate made me try it, and it's delicious, and since then I've been converting more and more people to the kiwi-pesto cause. You just have to try it.

He made his on a large pita bread; just spread the pesto on, cover in kiwi slices, and cover with a cheese that won't get too gooey. I've made it with bleu, camembert, goat cheese, good quality swiss cheese, parmesan... 

You don't want to try this with Classico's pesto  Get a good one.


----------



## Sandyj (Mar 22, 2006)

The kiwi-pesto pizza sounds interesting, and I'm willing to give it a go, biev. By the way, made that pizza with the feta/bacon/avo for my daughter and it was surprisingly good. Sandyj


----------



## biev (Mar 22, 2006)

Let me know how you like it


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 22, 2006)

I like to dip french fries into very thick milk shakes - the thicker the better - yum. I have been doing this since I was about 7 years old. A friend of mine's brother kept saying how good it was and wanted me to try it. Under peer pressure - I did it. Well thjey all busted out laughing - it was all a joke - yeah, on them, it tastes great!


----------



## biev (Mar 22, 2006)

Very funny


----------



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

A favourite of mine since I was a small boy is a sandwich filled with banana mashed up with HP sauce. I have served mini sandwiches like this at finger-food parties and they were a great hit, but I did not have the courage to tell what was in them. Incidentally, few other bottles sauces are as nice with banana as HP. I do not know why.

Another favourite sandwich of mine is filled with sliced corned beef (the canned sort sold by companies such as Fray Bentos) spread with strawberry jam (Use orange marmalade at a pinch.)

And do not forget strawberries with a smidgin of black pepper.


----------



## Timeloyd (May 30, 2006)

It was a real hot day at a Diner in Chicago and I had ordered Baked Beans and Apple Pie. The Baked Beans were great but as I watched the Ice Cream that came with the Apple Pie was melting.
    I got an idea. I put the Ice Cream on the Baked Beans and tried it. It was pretty good I felt and are it regularly. 
    I'll have some Baked Beans with Vanilla Ice Cream on top.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2006)

Timeloyd said:
			
		

> It was a real hot day at a Diner in Chicago and I had ordered Baked Beans and Apple Pie. The Baked Beans were great but as I watched the Ice Cream that came with the Apple Pie was melting.
> I got an idea. I put the Ice Cream on the Baked Beans and tried it. It was pretty good I felt and are it regularly.
> I'll have some Baked Beans with Vanilla Ice Cream on top.


Now that's a new one on me But  bet I could sell it to my 3 grandsons 
kadesma


----------



## Jikoni (May 30, 2006)

I have to keep reminding myself that this particular topic  can make me sick, but it's good to read how people like different stuff. I will make a mental note to read this topic after I have had my meal.


----------



## JohnL (May 30, 2006)

Boy does this thread take me back 
When I was in high school, five of us formed a rock band (at least that's what we thought we were ) and we would practice at the drummers house (he had the cool mom). Anyway, after practice or a gig, we would go back to his house and raid his mom's fridge. We played a game where each guy would make a sandwich for the next guy and whatever was made had to be eaten. You wouldn't believe the combo's that came about! You haven't lived untill you've tried a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with coleslaw on it


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2006)

I was trying to find something new for dinner at work ( having eaten everthing off the menu many, many times over) I went around and grabbed blobs of anything I could find.  As it turns out Grilled Halibut and Humus is a good combo.


----------



## Robo410 (May 31, 2006)

fresh ground black pepper on ripe strawberrie is AWESOME.  try it.
also take whole small raddishes, swack on a little fresh butter and sea salt and pop em in your mouth.  burst of springtinme in your mouth!


----------



## goodgiver (May 31, 2006)

I eat a sandwich with Lebanon Sweet  bologna, peanut butter on one slice of bread, mayo on the other and a thick slice of onion on top the bologna.  Brings back a lot of memories.    I also find that rival soup is comfort food to me.  And the older I get the more comforting I need.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jun 1, 2006)

Allen, I also add a can of tuna to my mac and cheese.  Usually I mix in some garlic and fresh ground pepper too.  

A strange combo the first time I heard it.  Dark Chocolate with Red Wine.  After I tried it I started using it on occational dates.  

When I was a kid I would cut up my meat, and mix it with the corn or peas or beans and mashed potatoes.  basically made a casserole out of it.

Fresh strawberrys with Balsamic is delish.  
So is french fries with Wendy's Frosty.

brie and strawberries sounded gross but is very good.

.....  not sure, but I know that I have made things that didn't go together well. I try not to do that too often.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 1, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> fresh ground black pepper on ripe strawberrie is AWESOME. try it.
> also take whole small raddishes, swack on a little fresh butter and sea salt and pop em in your mouth. burst of springtinme in your mouth!


 

Exactly, or stuff the berry with a little goats cheese too, then roll in black pepper.


I also like hulled strawberries stuffed w/blanched roma tomato and drizzled with balsamic.


What about peanut butter and bacon sandwiches?


----------



## Elf (Jun 23, 2006)

nothing better then a peanut butter, deli ham grilled cheese sandwich, also try leftover bake beans and hot dogs in the blender till smoth then use as a sndwich spread


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

What about peanut butter and bacon sandwiches

I find them to be pretty darn good


----------

